

Get career security by being "bad and nationwide" - sethg
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2007/10/im-bad-im-nationwide-job-security-vs.html

======
MuddyMo
Entertaining post esp. for those stuck on the corporate track. The guy pissed
off DHH and lived to tell about it!

